# PAW2422 Wall Heater Noise - Help is very appreciated



## justfra (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello All,

In my condo I have few wall heaters (PAW2422) and one of them is making a very disturbing noise right since I turn it on. Apart from the noise I'm not sure it is safe.
I've made a very short video which you can find below.
If I spin the wheel manually I can see that it hits the metal case where it is installed. I'm completely new to this and the first time ever I try to troubleshoot an heater so any help is super appreciated.

I've tried to put something below the left side of the heater, hoping that with the help of some gravity force the wheel when spinning would keep on the right side avoiding to hit the left side of the case. Nothing changed :help: :help:

Thanks in advance,
Francesco

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZfbjSTBSxs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZfbjSTBSxs[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Sep 20, 2016)

I have not been into one but I would say one end is loose or there is a bearing gone.
Unplug it and see if there is movement in one end or the other. See if it looks easy to take apart.


----------



## Kabris (Sep 20, 2016)

Agree with Neal, either somethings loose, or the motor is out of alignment.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 20, 2016)

just fixed an Amana PTAC with the same problem.
New bearing carriers and/or bearing assembly


----------



## justfra (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys for your help.
I've taken off the bearings and put them back and for now the issue seem gone so maybe they were just loose. As I'll be using it more I'll see if the issue comes back and in that case I'll try to replace the piece.

One more question if you don't mind.. How do I find the exact replacement parts for my heater? Just walking with the old part to a Home Depot and ask around would work?

Thanks much again,
Francesco


----------



## nealtw (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.king-electric.com/

find their parts page.
http://www.king-electric.com/pdfs/PC_2006_PartsBook.pdf


----------

